# road trip across canada



## vtwindwalker (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi folks, It is almost that time and I am looking for advice. I am headed from Burlington Vermont to Glacier NP. I think I am going to go across the top of the continent in Canada. I am looking at taking rt 11 and 17 and stopping in the provincial parks. Any one have advice or a must see?


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

Wow I don't have any advice but this sounds like a great tip


----------

